
Show HN: Instagram caption/hashtag evaluation tool – HashtaStat - q-base
Hello everyone. I have been experimenting with more heavy use of Instagram for the past couple of months and in doing so ran into some tasks that I found myself doing over and over again. Most people will probably not have any use for it, but it solves my annoyances and may help others, so that is why I have put it out there. You can go look at it directly: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;hashtastat.com&#x2F; or read a little description below.<p>The first thing I found myself doing over and over again was count hashtags. Instagram has a 30 hashtag limit and numerous times I found myself counting hashtags to see if I was over the limit. HashtaStat counts hashtags and further more tells you and removes duplicates. If you have duplicate hashtags, your post will be marked as spam and will not show up under any of the hashtags you provided.<p>Secondly I almost always check hashtags to see which types of pictures they contain. On HashtaStat you will get links to each one that you can click and easily see which pictures they contain.<p>Finally, and this may be an even smaller thing. I like the “look” of a caption text followed by 5 bullets and then the hashtags. This “hides” the hashtags until people click to actually see them. On an iPhone writing these bullets and separating them with line breaks is annoying as you have to change keyboard layout several times. This led to the final and then so far complete functionality of HastaStat. I usually do most of my “research” on desktop and then make the caption on HashtaStat, which I save to Evernote and use from my phone when posting the picture.<p>Why the name HashtaStat as it has very little to do with the functionality explained above? I wanted to make a MVP that I could “launch” and get out into the public. If people like it and use it I will work on functionality to help you select hashtags. But to have a concrete goal I decided on this basic functionality as it also solved a problem and annoyance for myself. Thanks for your time. &#x2F;Jesper
======
q-base
P.S. I have a known issue on mobile where links to hashtags does not seem to
work. My problem is that I want to open them in new tabs(which works fine on
desktop) but I suspect that the target=“_blank” attribute somehow breaks the
links on mobile. I could remove it for mobile devices, but then I risk losing
the input from the site once people navigate to explore their hashtags. If any
of you has a possible solution for this, please reach out, I would really
appreciate the help.

